# Blue Hygro?



## ihavetwins2 (Oct 26, 2008)

Was in LFS (actually it was an out-of-town LFS) and saw something they called Blue Hygro for sale. Anybody have pictures of this in their tank? Leaves looked a little blue (blue-green that is) under their lights, and stems might have looked a little blue (definitely darker than leaves). Is it really a bluish green color or did the name make me think so?

Now, I wish I would have gotten it, but the fish that they had in the same tank with the plants did not look so good and I don't want to bring home any diseases. 

Thanks,
RTG


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll bet you it's emersed _H. corymbosa_.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ yep.

Lobelia cardinalis also is a light purple-blue color when it is grown emersed.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I bought a few plants recently that had very unusual colors and varying shades of toning in the leaves only to find out a few weeks later that the plants were changing from emersed to submersed and therefore the unique tones and colors. 

Pissed me off as there was no mention of such from the LFS employees (and this was a high-end specialty aquatic plant store) and the plants look very little now than they did in the tank at the store. Almost a kind of bait-and-switch if you ask me....


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I find that LFS usually know next to nothing when it comes to plants. I doubt they would know plants come in 2 forms, submersed and emersed

all info they got are usually from their vendors,


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> I find that LFS usually know next to nothing when it comes to plants. I doubt they would know plants come in 2 forms, submersed and emersed
> 
> all info they got are usually from their vendors,


The shop I was in definitely should have known and should have told me.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

they should have, but doesnt mean they will take the time to know these things

or they could be trying to make a quick buck


----------



## ihavetwins2 (Oct 26, 2008)

This LFS was actually a chain (PetSupermarket) and I believe that the plant, which was in a pot, had a printed plant ID marker. My point being that the wholesaler/grower labeled the plant as Blue Hygro. I guess if this is incorrect, the grower, not the LFS, would be to blame in this case. Sometimes there are scientific names on those little plastic plant steaks, but I believe that this one said only Blue Hygro / Hygro sp. 

I am kicking myself for not buying it. At least then I would have the evidence in hand.

By the way, this particular PetSupermarket had lots and lots of plants. This suprised me because I have been in other PetSupermarkets that had only a few live plants. I was really tempted to buy several, but the fish all looked sick. I just did not want to take any chances.


----------

